# Al Gore



## littledogboy

Dobrý den,

vím, že se zde vyskytují vzdělanci, kteří mi poradí: Skloňovat _Ala Gorea_? Nebo _Ala Gora_? Nebo _Al Gora_? 

S _Al Gorem_ nebo s _Alem Gorem_ nebo s _Alem Gore_? Nebo neskloňovat vůbec?

Jasně že bych se tomu radši vyhnul, ale v textu se mi objevuje tolikrát...

Díky!


----------



## morior_invictus

Dobrý den,

skloňovat to jméno určite třeba, no jsou tam podle mne různé varianty:

když si vezmeme, že základ pro skloňování je jméno Albert Gore, šlo by o následující tvary: _Nominativ_ Albert Gore, _Genitiv_ Alberta Gora, _Dativ_ Albertovi Gorovi, _Akuzativ_ Alberta Goreho/Gora, _Lokál_ Albertovi Gorovi, _Instrumentál_ Albertem Gorem...
když ale jeho jméno zkrátíme na Al, tak bych zvolil následující skloňování: _Nominativ_ Albert Gore, _Genitiv_ Ala Gora, _Dativ_ Alovi Gorovi, _Akuzativ_ Ala Goreho/Gora, _Lokál_ Alovi Gorovi, _Instrumentál_ Alem Gorem...

setkal jsem se však i s následujícím: Al Gora, Al Gorovi, s Al Gorem... (t.j. když jeho křestní jméno neskloňovali) - dost rozšířené, přikláním se tedy k tomuto variantu

Doufám že pomohlo.


----------



## werrr

Jména a příjmení skloňovat; arabské členy neskloňovat.

Nehlasné *-e* se v tomto případě v nepřímých pádech obvykle vypouští:

N    Al(bert) Gore​G    Al(bert)a Gora 
D    Al(bert)u Gorovi
A    Al(bert)a Gora
V    Al(bert)e Gore
L    Al(bert)u Gorovi
I    Al(bert)em Gorem​
Podrobněji zde.


----------



## littledogboy

Díky, spoléhal jsem na vás!


----------



## Encolpius

Lidovky on-line: 
s Al Gorem 59x
s Alem Gorem 22x


----------



## vianie

"s Al Gorem" je početnejšie asi pre to, že je kratšie a také ľudovejšie. Správnejšie a celistvejšie ale pôsobí "s Alem Gorem".


----------



## bibax

(site:.cz)

s Al Caponem 3380×
s Alem Caponem 346×
s Alphonsem Caponem 2×

Na celé čáře vítězí "s Al Caponem", ačkoliv má být "s Alem". "Al" není člen, ale zkráceně Alphonso.

Mimochodem, Encolpie, "krát" není x ale ×. Na české klávesnici stiskneš CTRL+ALT+) .


----------



## littledogboy

A tím, pánové, chcete říct, že opakovaná chyba přestává být chybou?!


----------



## Encolpius

A jak by řekli rodilí mluvčí v hovorové řeči? 

A) s Mona Lisou
B) s Monou Lisou


----------



## littledogboy

V tom rodilý mluvčí problém nevidí, alespoň já ne – skloňuj podle vzoru žena.


----------



## Encolpius

littledogboy said:


> V tom rodilý mluvčí problém nevidí, alespoň já ne – skloňuj podle vzoru žena.



Takže..s Monou Lisou a ne s Mona Lisou, jestli jsem to pochopil správně?


----------



## morior_invictus

Encolpius said:


> Takže..s Monou Lisou a ne s Mona Lisou, jestli jsem to pochopil správně?


 Já bych ale přežil i to druhé.


----------

